# 2006 Trek 5200



## 2WheelFreak (Mar 26, 2005)

Very long story - short. Ordered a 2005 Trek 5000 about 4 months ago. I purchased a Madone, and my friend Chris put a deposit on the 5000 that I ordered. 

The LBS that the bike was ordered from called Chris yesterday and said that Trek wasn't making the 5000 for 2006, and it was being replaced by a full Ultegra equiped Trek 5200. They also claim that it will arrive at the shop in less than 10 days.

Anyone know anything about this bike. I can't find anything about it on the web.

Thanks!


----------



## Drone 5200 (Mar 3, 2003)

I don't know anything about it, but I find it interesting. Maybe they plan to roll out the 2006 models to coincide with the TdF. Thanks for posting.


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*The thing that's bizarre about this move...*

...is that I'm pretty sure Trek used to make a 5200...which morphed into the 5000 (mix of Ultegra and 105 to get the price point for "entry level CF for around 2K")...and now they're apparently going back the other way. I got a 2004 5000 for $1600 this spring, and I'm really glad I did...


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Not too long ago.*



> _The thing that's bizarre about this move is that I'm pretty sure Trek used to make a 5200..._


You're right - there was a 2004 Ultegra Trek 5200 according to the site below. Perhaps in 10 days or so, the LBS is going to roll a 2004 Trek 5200 out of the back storage room . . .  

http://www.trekbikes.com/bikes/2004/road/5200.jsp


----------



## burrito (Jun 30, 2005)

For 2006 I believe Trek will still be making the 5000 - probably much like it is now. (105/ultegra)

I just bought a 2006 Trek 5.2 Madone. It comes with full Ultegra and has the Discovery paint scheme.

------------
As far as the 5200 vs. 5000 they made both in 2004.
http://www2.trekbikes.com/Bikes/archives/2004/road/5000.php

And the Madone 5.2 and 5000 in 2005. 
I am going to be selling my 2004 5200 within the next few days.


----------



## liquid_action (Jul 1, 2005)

i just placed my order for my 06 5200 the other day with the trek rep at my LBS. he said its gonne be about 3 weeks for it to get there, hopefully it will be alot less than that, im itchin to ride it.


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

Trek has indeed started releasing some 2006 models to the shops, it's more to do with the 2005 inventory selling out than to do with releasing new models for the tour though.


----------



## 2WheelFreak (Mar 26, 2005)

*Liquid Action*

Hey that is great! Do you happen to know what color the 2006 5200 is going to be, and will it come with Ultegra 10? 

We don't have much (read any) information on it. 

Congrats on the purchase! You will love it!!!!!


----------



## dcp (Feb 17, 2005)

*Seems to be the case*

http://www.bikefilth.com/ProductDetails/mcs/ProductID/1787/GroupID/28/CategoryID/200/v/

My only real question is why? If the 5000 was the older frame at a price point, well okay, but isn't Trek already selling all the C-F frames it can make?

Mind you, I think the 5200 was a great bike. My wife bought one last year based on my recommendation. I just don't quite get the marketing.




2WheelFreak said:


> Very long story - short. Ordered a 2005 Trek 5000 about 4 months ago. I purchased a Madone, and my friend Chris put a deposit on the 5000 that I ordered.
> 
> The LBS that the bike was ordered from called Chris yesterday and said that Trek wasn't making the 5000 for 2006, and it was being replaced by a full Ultegra equiped Trek 5200. They also claim that it will arrive at the shop in less than 10 days.
> 
> ...


----------



## liquid_action (Jul 1, 2005)

first off, YES the bike is spec'd out with full ultegra 10. so, the bikes are going to be really well equipped

second off, the color, i think he said its called anthracite carbon, he explained it at a naked carbon but with a little bit of blue in the clear coat. 
look at DCP's post above this, he thankfully included a link as to what the bike is equipped with. now i can read about my bike, and get an idea of what to get excited about. ill take lots of pics as soon as i pick it up. hopefully there will be no delays like alot have had with the madone's and pilots.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Hmmm, this is strange. The 5200 morphed into the Madone 5.2 last year.. 

Now the 5000 is morphing into a 5200!?




2WheelFreak said:


> Very long story - short. Ordered a 2005 Trek 5000 about 4 months ago. I purchased a Madone, and my friend Chris put a deposit on the 5000 that I ordered.
> 
> The LBS that the bike was ordered from called Chris yesterday and said that Trek wasn't making the 5000 for 2006, and it was being replaced by a full Ultegra equiped Trek 5200. They also claim that it will arrive at the shop in less than 10 days.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2WheelFreak (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the information and the Link!

Now all I have to do is keep Chris from callin' the shop everyday until the 5200 gets here!  

Thanks again for the info!!


----------



## Trek_envy (Jun 15, 2004)

*Ah man.....*

If you guys start getting your 2006 bikes before I get the 2005 5.2 that I ordered in February, I'magonna be PISSED!!


----------



## 2WheelFreak (Mar 26, 2005)

Trek Envy: Um, I dont want to upset you, but there are 2006 Madone 5.2s and 5.5s all ready out. I saw a bunch of them at a local shop in Cary, NC already. 

I found (via a kwik search) these shops on the net advertising them:

http://www.trekstop.com/

http://www.primera-bournemouth.co.uk/list.asp?TYPE=bikes&ID=35

http://www.fastrackbicycles.com/stage/specials/specials.html

http://www2.trekbikes.com/Bikes/2006/road/madone52.html

http://www.sportex.ru/news.php?PHPSESSID=23175b910e39789f511390a304e04857

Anyway, maybe you will get a 2006 instead? Should be soon I would imagine.

Please keep us posted, as you know that delivery of OCLV bikes continues to be a hot topic.

Good Luck!!


----------



## liquid_action (Jul 1, 2005)

drove past my lbs tonight and sittin in the window was an 06 5200. i jammed the brakes on and whipped it into the parking lot to get a look. it was a double up front with a 56 frame. mine i ordered is a 60 with a triple. so, unfortunately it wasnt mine. but im goin down as soon as they open in the morning, and see if maybe they got mine in also but dont wanna put it in the window. absolutely awesome looking bike. very sexy. just thought i would let u guys know that the 06's are out there at the shops now. i might take a pic of it tomorrow.


----------



## rcsting (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm just wondering if there are many changes other than the full ultegra over the 5000? My LBS didnt have any info on the 06 5200 so I'm hoping that someone will know if the frame is the same as the 5000 or any other changes? The 5000 is selling for $1800.00 during the Trek "sale" and I was told that the 06 5200 is about $2400.00 . Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## 2WheelFreak (Mar 26, 2005)

Check out:

http://www.bikefilth.com/ProductDetails/mcs/ProductID/1787/GroupID/28/CategoryID/200/v/

and

http://www2.trekbikes.com/Bikes/2006/road/5200.html

Looks like the same frame. I can't imagine that they would have had time to make a host of changes in their production lines. Although anything IS possible.


----------



## Bazeljet (May 4, 2005)

It's not a full Ultegra bike as has been posted...the cranks are still the race lite of the 5000. Great looking bike in person but didn't have enough interest to keep the price in my small brain.


----------

